# Anyone doing the Holme Valley MTB Challenge on Sunday?



## Cubist (11 Sep 2009)

30 miler in some pretty spectacular scenery with hills.(!) £20 on the day, gets a T shirt and goodies. See website for details
http://www.1sthv.co.uk/mountain_bike.htm

I don't expect any replies. Didin't get any for Colne Valley..............


----------



## Spud (11 Sep 2009)

Where is Holme Valley? I'm doing the Hilly 50 in Surrey this weekend but I might make a note of the Holme Valley ride for next year .


----------



## longers (11 Sep 2009)

It's a very scenic part of the world, quite lumpy, south of Huddersfield. 
Well worth a visit Spud.

I'll be going through that way on Sunday but sticking to the tarmac.


----------



## fossyant (11 Sep 2009)

Spud said:


> Where is Holme Valley? I'm doing the Hilly 50 in Surrey this weekend but I might make a note of the Holme Valley ride for next year .



Oh Southerners.......

Sounds great..but I need to seriously think about some MTB stuff for next year - love it..... not this time, as not planned..... expect someone fast on the flat/up hill, but riding like a granny down hill.................

Really fancy some of this stuff..........


----------



## Spud (12 Sep 2009)

Never been to Huddersfield. I'm going to pencil that in my diary for next year. 
Now where's my cloth cap.


----------



## Cubist (12 Sep 2009)

Here in the south pennines we have a summer calendar of delights, starting in May with the Colne Valley MTB Challenge which my children's scout group organise , the Calderdale MTB Marathon, The Overgate Hospice challenge, Mary Townley Loop, The Holme Valley Challenge, Pennine X , to name but a few. All within ten miles of my house. I broke two vertebrae training for the Colne Valley in May, and tomorrow's challenge will be the first one for me (except the Evans ride it last weekend) since declaring myself fit enough to give it a go.


----------



## Cubist (13 Sep 2009)

Wahey, what a blast! Supposedly 30 miles, but turned out nearer 33, with as many climbs on and off road as you can shake a stick at. Packing in the fags and making a point of hill training recently has really paid off. I finished in 3h 38m. Suffered a slight technical hitch when I went for a handful of front brake to discover the lever pivot had worked itself loose and disappeared. A piece of heather stalk sufficed to get me round the remaining 29 miles. Calderdale MTB Marathon is on 11 October. Anyone up for it?


----------



## fossyant (13 Sep 2009)

Me, dan_bo and Longers passed a few MTB'ers today doing this....... - sorry but we chatted with tonje or two and asked if they were doing it - looked a good 'un.....

Ask the Marshalls if they saw three roadies say..."sorry, not got the right tires on today" on the top of Saddleworth...got a laugh out of them and some thumbs up.....god I like biking.............


----------



## freakybacon (14 Sep 2009)

Hi folks- 1st time poster so be gentle. Yep, did the Holme valley mountain bike challenge and showed my complete lack of fitness- 4 hours & 10 minutes. Still folk coming in behind me so not too downhearted though. All being well, will be at the Calderdale one next month. See ya there!


----------



## Capcolliedog (15 Sep 2009)

Fantastic weather this year - I first did the HVC last year in about two feet of water so naturally time improved in a quantum leap from 3:06 to 2:33. Just wish I'd pushed a bit harder to break the 2:30 barrier but that's for next year. Really great ride with cracking atmosphere and a bacon butty at the end! Doesn't get better...

Sad to hear about the lad that got hurt though - hope he recovers soon.


----------



## Cubist (15 Sep 2009)

The cyclist injured at Washpit Lane now stable in hospital, but fractured skull:
http://www.examiner.co.uk/news/loca...dly-hurt-in-charity-challenge-86081-24679956/

Hope you get well soon bud.


----------



## Cubist (15 Sep 2009)

For the curious, here I am from the Falmingphotography site:
http://www.flamingphotography.co.uk/photo3514894.html


----------



## freakybacon (16 Sep 2009)

And here I am, abour 15 miles in. Pain is never a good look.
http://www.flamingphotography.co.uk/photo3522087.html


----------



## Warburton (24 Sep 2009)

A sad ending......

http://www.examiner.co.uk/news/loca...er-holme-valley-race-accident-86081-24770899/


----------



## Cubist (25 Sep 2009)

Yes, read about him in the Examiner this evening. Really very sad.


----------

